

Functional programming, definition: 1st class objects, closures - gtani
http://www.nicollet.net/2011/10/functional-programming/

======
groovy2shoes
This is a decent analysis. I like to think of functional programming as a
style more than as a language feature. Of course, certain language features
make functional style easier and more elegant. By this definition, all
languages are functional, but some are more functional than others.

------
timonoko
I have seen something like this, written by some fool... No wait, it was me
myself in 1981: <http://koti.welho.com/tnoko/curricu/nofun.txt>

